# Tea Olive



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi All,

I'm curious if anyone here has had any experience with tea olive. I'd like to plant some around the yard and am curious of any best practices.

Thanks,

Ray


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I cant speak to best practices but I have about 6 and love them. Great smell, grow fairly quickly it seems.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Liquid fert, water and prune!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I have to tell you that I used the Greene County Flora Greene products on them last year, and when they bloomed earlier this year, they were absolutely prolific, and the blooms lasted longer than they have in the past 8 years that I've lived here. I have pruned them aggressively, and they were growing vigorously until the weather turned cold. I will continue to use this product on all of my blooming plants, it works amazingly well for bloom production.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

How often are you guys pruning. Do you prune while they're growing?

Hand shears or a machine?

What kind of liquid fertilizer are we talking?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I prune while they're actively growing, and after they have flowered. Mine still are blooming, which blows my mind, they've been going for at least 1 1/2 months here. I use hand shears, and the fertilizer I've been using was the 4-0-2 FloraGreene™ Tree, Shrub, Palm, Plant, Garden & Ornamental Fertilizer

I used this on all of my ornamentals last season, and I saw prolific blooms. Not sure if it's a correlation to the application of fertilizer, but I believe it is, because this is the only change to the program that I've been using for my shrubs and flowers. I was using the Fertilome products for my petunias, and this gave me solid results.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

@Colonel K0rn Appreciate the reply!

Edit: One more question for you, where do you actually buy this stuff? Doesn't look like I can purchase direct from the manufacturer unless I want a few pallets or a 52'er


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies! We planted three of them today. Will definitely try out the Flora Green liquid fert @Colonel K0rn


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Tmank87 said:


> @Colonel K0rn Appreciate the reply!
> 
> Edit: One more question for you, where do you actually buy this stuff? Doesn't look like I can purchase direct from the manufacturer unless I want a few pallets or a 52'er


The FloraGreene is available from LCN or GCI Turf. The build a box kit looks like it's the best option. I would go with FloraGreene, RGS, Humic 12 and MicroGreene if it was me.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks a bunch. Was looking at the same.


----------

